# pants tucked in or over highback?



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

tucked in? or over? why

maybe it is just everyone's style? psychological? myth? 

what you ride and why


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/49596-pants-inside-bindings-over-back.html

Search function is your friend.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

I put mine over because when they are tucked inside the highback I just feel them pulling all the time and thats annoying as hell. Plus it looks more natural over the highback if you ask me.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/49596-pants-inside-bindings-over-back.html
> 
> Search function is your friend.



did not see that one... haha just wanted to see a poll


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Over highback because it eventually ends up there anyways.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Dysantic said:


> I put mine over because when they are tucked inside the highback I just feel them pulling all the time and thats annoying as hell. Plus it looks more natural over the highback if you ask me.




That. 

capocchia


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Only pussies wear pants...


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

You gotta wear skinny jeans and tuck the pants into your boots. Also wear them out in public because thats whats cool now!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Over on the front foot and and tucked in on the back. I think it feels/looks better over the highback but I dont waste time putting it over when Im lapping groomers. It is annoying when you feel it pulling while sitting on the chair, hence pulling it over on the front foot. When I'm earning my turns ill take the time to do it right.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm the weird guy with tight pants under the highback and the ankle strap because it's the only feasible way I can do it. My new pants are less tight so we'll see what happens.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Pants inside the back. I am one of those people who like baggier pants, but they dont ever get in the way and I never notice so i don't care. I would rather have my pants around my boot than around the back of the binding.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

For my front foot, pants go over and cover the highback.

For my back foot, if I'm cruising with buddies, pants over highback.

If I'm riding alone and doing short, fast laps, highbacks over pants. All depends on how slow or how fast I want to buckle up and sort out my look. Riding alone, you don't really care. Riding with buddies, you're always trying to outstyle them at EVERYTHING. at least for my group.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

never actually thought about it.

i have speed entry bindings so inside the highbacks. i would imagine that anyone who uses this type would ride this way.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I just strap in and go. In, out, doesn't matter.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Inside, my pants snap together so they fit tight to the top of the boot. They don't pull cause I wear big enough pants. :dunno:

Last thing I want is a leg full of snow when I'm playing in powder...


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

depends how the pants line up sometimes tucked in mostly over highback though


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dysantic said:


> I put mine over because when they are tucked inside the highback I just feel them pulling all the time and thats annoying as hell. Plus it looks more natural over the highback if you ask me.


Same here. I hate when I feel my pants being tugged on I like a nice loose feel.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Tight pants inside the high backs haha


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you ! Get your Shaun White on.. Lol !


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

JBthe3rd said:


> Do you ! Get your Shaun White on.. Lol !
> View attachment 8562


I don't think there is anyone in snowboarding that dresses as ridiculously and hideously as that guy.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

My pants are just grey not raging **** zebra print lmao. I agree completely, the stuff that he wears is ridiculous. I just like tight pants cause I'm used to wearing them skateboarding I think. And it wouldn't be possible to get them over my highbacks even if I tried.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

He's unbeleivable in the pipe, but as a spokesperson or representative for snowboarding, hes useless...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Dysantic said:


>


It's future Shawn White coming back to warn all the haters.


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah I just wear mine over highback, it just feels more comfortable that way.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm suprised this poll is so close to even.


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> It's future Shawn White coming back to warn all the haters.


LOL

I just love these meme things. Search any term or name with meme at the end of it and something funny seems to come up.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

why isn't there a "who gives a fuck" option? :dunno:


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

backstop13 said:


> why isn't there a "who gives a fuck" option? :dunno:


right. will note that for for future polls.

there also is an option not to click on or post on a thread? i am unaware if you are informed on this controversial and very hard to understand thought


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

rob7289 said:


> right. will note that for for future polls.
> 
> there also is an option not to click on or post on a thread? i am unaware if you are informed on this controversial and very hard to understand thought


awww did someone get their feelings hurt?


----------



## CrotchedCruisin (Oct 20, 2012)

Definitely over. More comfortable and I think it looks better IMO


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i dont even notice what i do. i just strap in. maybe under maybe over


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

backstop13 said:


> awww did someone get their feelings hurt?


haha im good thanks for your concern though


----------

